# Looking for paw related rp.  SFW



## Heyhoi (May 22, 2020)

Looking for paw rp! SFW please. Semi-lit(2 sentences to 2 paragraphs) I don't have anything specific in mind but tickles, massages, licking, food play or stepping in sticky substances are all ideal. I'm not really looking for romance. My sona is male, but very shy and submissive so he'd rather be on the receiving side of any actions. He is willing to give licks and massages. Pm me if interested!  If you have discord, please let me know, as I prefer using that.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (May 22, 2020)

I'm interested. I have a plenty of characters too, so a big choice of footpaws :3


----------



## KohleCoke (May 26, 2020)

I could possibly be here. I noticed the "SFW" so I decided to click. For an RP forum, there's tonnes of NSFW requests. Can't a minor just have a few threads they can find that they can actually be a part of? Guess not.


----------



## Heyhoi (May 28, 2020)

RykerTheRacc said:


> I could possibly be here. I noticed the "SFW" so I decided to click. For an RP forum, there's tonnes of NSFW requests. Can't a minor just have a few threads they can find that they can actually be a part of? Guess not.


Did you have something specific in mind?  I made this post a while ago so I'm looking for new plot ideas at this point.


----------



## Heyhoi (May 28, 2020)

BlakeTromaville said:


> I'm interested. I have a plenty of characters too, so a big choice of footpaws :3


Hi, I actually remember seeing you around here before.  I would say yes, but I've seen your art gallery and I don't really care for creatures with human-like feet tbh.  We could do something not foot/paw related if you are interested though.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (May 28, 2020)

Heyhoi said:


> Hi, I actually remember seeing you around here before.  I would say yes, but I've seen your art gallery and I don't really care for creatures with human-like feet tbh.  We could do something not foot/paw related if you are interested though.


I've still got one character with digitigrade paws tho :3


----------



## Heyhoi (May 28, 2020)

BlakeTromaville said:


> I've still got one character with digitigrade paws tho :3


Could I see their ref?  I must have missed it!


----------



## EmeraldWuff (May 28, 2020)

Heyhoi said:


> Could I see their ref?  I must have missed it!


This fella ^^
www.furaffinity.net: Character - Segenam the Dragon by EmeraldWuff


----------



## Heyhoi (May 28, 2020)

BlakeTromaville said:


> This fella ^^
> www.furaffinity.net: Character - Segenam the Dragon by EmeraldWuff


Ok, but my sona isn't feral.  If that's ok with you, we can work out something in PMs.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (May 28, 2020)

Heyhoi said:


> Ok, but my sona isn't feral.  If that's ok with you, we can work out something in PMs.


Sure :3


----------



## Heyhoi (May 29, 2020)

bump, I'm still eagerly looking for rp!


----------

